# Get rid of "Wanted" section



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

How about getting rid of the "Want to Buy" section and allowing WTB's in the appropriate gear section, a la The Gear Page? So if I'm looking for an amp I post in the amp sale section. I find it much more convenient for some reason. I often forget the Wanted section is even there.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Good idea.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 on that.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I check it frequently, since I always have stuff for sale that I don't advertise (I get tired of tire kickers and picture collectors who never really want to buy anything). I've sold a few things here that way.

Either way, it doesn't matter much to me. I always check all the other sections anyways. :smile: 

Pete


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Either way, it doesn't matter much to me. I always check all the other sections anyways. :smile:
> 
> Pete


That was my point :smile:

When I've got GAS and am on the hunt for something (not a rare scenario) then I tend to check EVERYWHERE. I suspect I'm not alone. If I know someone else here is looking for something and I see it in my travels then I can refer them to it. If I don't know they're looking then I can't pass on the info.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

+1 on the proposition! I know the idea was to clean up things, but on the other hand it's probably more user friendly in the proper section!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd like to dissent -- I think it makes more sense to not clutter up the for sale section with WTB ads, esp. as a %age of them will forget the WTB tag so you'll see an ad for a WackoBlaster HumptyCaster, which you're GASing for, and it will be a WTB ad.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> I'd like to dissent -- I think it makes more sense to not clutter up the for sale section with WTB ads, esp. as a %age of them will forget the WTB tag so you'll see an ad for a *WackoBlaster HumptyCaster*, which you're GASing for, and it will be a WTB ad.


OMG WHERE!! WHERE IS ONE I WANNA SEE!!


Need Pics


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have to agree with the original post. I haven't checked the Wanted ads since the emporium was hacked up into categories. I much preferred it the other way around. There aren't enough posts on GC emporiums to warrant gear specific for sale sections. IMHO


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I'd like to dissent -- I think it makes more sense to not clutter up the for sale section with WTB ads, esp. as a %age of them will forget the WTB tag so you'll see an ad for a WackoBlaster HumptyCaster, which you're GASing for, and it will be a WTB ad.


I just went through the first 3 pages of the wanted section and only found one post that didn't state "WTB" or have "Looking For" in the first sentence. Most people seem to grasp the concept pretty well. :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i dont know why WTB wouldnt be allowed in FS/FT sections - all the other forums im on have WTB and WTS in the same place..


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I'd like to dissent -- I think it makes more sense to not clutter up the for sale section with WTB ads, esp. as a %age of them will forget the WTB tag so you'll see an ad for a *WackoBlaster HumptyCaster*, which you're GASing for, and it will be a WTB ad.


Dude...how did you come up with that?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Budda said:


> i dont know why WTB wouldnt be allowed in FS/FT sections - all the other forums im on have WTB and WTS in the same place..


I like the categories divided, but I agree. Let's put WTB in with the FS/FT. The rest of the groupings are enough of a division to keep things from getting too cluttered.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've been in favour of reducing the number of categories ever since they were created - Guitars (incl. acoustic), Amps, Effects, Miscellaneous. Put WTBs and parts in their parent categories.

Seriously, it takes me twice as long (and adds a whack of frustration) to travel up and down the new heirarchy. Even my boss notices the decrease in my productivity.

Pretty, pretty please Scott kkjq ............with sugar on top?


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree.

I like WTB stuff in the same forum as the for sale stuff. I don't generally go through the hassle of selling stuff, but sometimes it's nice to see a WTB thread and realize I have one I'm willing to offload.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> I've been in favour of reducing the number of categories ever since they were created - Guitars (incl. acoustic), Amps, Effects, Miscellaneous. Put WTBs and parts in their parent categories.
> 
> Seriously, it takes me twice as long (and adds a whack of frustration) to travel up and down the new heirarchy. Even my boss notices the decrease in my productivity.
> 
> Pretty, pretty please Scott kkjq ............with sugar on top?


This is exactly what I'd be all for.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I've been in favour of reducing the number of categories ever since they were created - Guitars (incl. acoustic), Amps, Effects, Miscellaneous. Put WTBs and parts in their parent categories.
> 
> Seriously, it takes me twice as long (and adds a whack of frustration) to travel up and down the new heirarchy. Even my boss notices the decrease in my productivity.
> 
> Pretty, pretty please Scott kkjq ............with sugar on top?


Yep, that would work perfectly for me. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So, you want the WTB cats eliminated and just post your wanted's in the respective forums? No prob there. i will look into that


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> So, you want the WTB cats eliminated and just post your wanted's in the respective forums? No prob there. i will look into that


Boy that was fast. :smile:

I like it :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Exactly.


Thanks :thanks5qx:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Where did the WTB 6V6's go ? , I have some .


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> Where did the WTB 6V6's go ? , I have some .


It's probably going to take a little longer to figure out where the old WTB's should go. Actually it should be easy to figure out where, just may take some fiddling to do it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yay!! I don't have to move the WTB threads to the appropriate section anymore. Though you should have told me I would have helped you move all those thread around.

Everybody remember to use FS/FT/WTB so it's easy to destinguish between them. :thanks5qx:

Scott, you are too good to these bunch of bums! :smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yay!! I don't have to move the WTB threads to the appropriate section anymore. Though you should have told me I would have helped you move all those thread around.
> 
> Everybody remember to use FS/FT/WTB so it's easy to destinguish between them. :thanks5qx:
> 
> Scott, you are too good to these bunch of bums! :smile:


unfortunately I accidentally deleted all the WTB's when I changed the forums. managed to move all the guitar stuff OK. Not a big deal though. Just get posting again !!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> unfortunately I accidentally deleted all the WTB's when I changed the forums. managed to move all the guitar stuff OK. Not a big deal though. Just get posting again !!


Appreciate you listening to the feedback Scott. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Everybody remember to use FS/FT/WTB so it's easy to destinguish between them. :thanks5qx:


Jeff, is there any way to edit an existing thread title? I modified my for sale ad (Tonelab etc) but it still doesn't show up in the main thread heading, just when the thread is opened.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Jeff, is there any way to edit an existing thread title? I modified my for sale ad (Tonelab etc) but it still doesn't show up in the main thread heading, just when the thread is opened.


This works for me.

Double click in the white space beside your thread title when viewing the forum list itself. It will put the thread title into edit mode. Or maybe I can do this because of mod permissions. Let me know.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> This works for me.
> 
> Double click in the white space beside your thread title when viewing the forum list itself. It will put the thread title into edit mode. Or maybe I can do this because of mod permissions. Let me know.


Must be a moderator thing. Thanks for changing it btw.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> Appreciate you listening to the feedback Scott. :smilie_flagge17:


No problem. feedback is always good and leads to a better community for all


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Must be a moderator thing. Thanks for changing it btw.


I just checked using a test account I set up years ago and I was able to do it. No mod permissions on that test account and I can edit my thread titles.

Using suttree as an example, this shows where he would double click to edit the title of his add "heads up Jem" :


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dear Mods,

Thank you, thank you, thank you. Man you guys are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bow:


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Dear Mods,
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you. Man you guys are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bow:


Yep. This is absolutely perfect. :smilie_flagge17::rockon2:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

so all the recording equipment section is gone now too? wish I had copied my ads.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I just checked using a test account I set up years ago and I was able to do it. No mod permissions on that test account and I can edit my thread titles.


No luck with that Jeff. Has anyone else tried? Wondering if it could be a user setting or something?


----------

